# MUMBAI: Muslims outraged over U.S. sniffer dog named 'Khan'



## barenakedislam

Muslims in Mumbai are up in arms against a United States military sniffer dog allegedly with name tag of 'Khan' that has landed in the city as part of President Barack Obama security arrangements. 






*Yeah, but who cares? Muslims are enraged by any dogs.
*
On Tuesday, the German Shepherd arrived in the Mumbai airport from a Hercules C130 transport plane. The German Shepherd allegedly had a tag around its neck which read 'MWD Khan.' MWD stands for Military Working Dog. Khan is alleged to be the name of the dog.

*(In the UK, Muslims force police sniffer dogs to wear booties because they find dogs repulsive)*





Angry Muslims in the city and the state are threatening to protest this 'insult' to the community. The issue became a rage when a tabloid had reported the incident and quoted veteran actor Raza Murad objecting to the dog being named 'Khan.'

Maharashtra Samajwadi Party leader MLA Abu Asim Azmi also threatened to undertake a protest.

He said that the US deliberately wants to incite the Muslims through such acts and the party would stage a protest on the issue.

Prominent Muslim religious heads have expressed anger and dismay on the information of a US dog being named 'Khan.' Maulana Syed Athar Ali said that it is a known fact that Muslims detest pigs and dogs.

"To name a dog a Muslim name by US security agencies is to deliberately incite the Muslim community. We would be meeting soon and devise a strategy to protest and seek apology from the US," said Maulana Athar Ali.





Obama's security dog named 'Khan': Muslims irked - Rediff.com India News


----------



## Tank

Muslims are only happy when their pissed off


----------



## chanel

The Religion of Perpetual Outrage

Maybe the feds can pay off the troublemakers with U.S. citizenship or a 100 billion dollars or something.  He can just print more.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Muslims outraged? No Way!


----------



## Rozman

Wait till they find out about the one called Sinbad ....And yeh Muslims aren't happy unless they are pissed off about some slight committed by a westerner....Ooooops,I guess I better be a little more careful because the next thing I know there will be a little explosive charge in the center of my next Tootsie PoP..


----------



## barenakedislam

chanel said:


> The Religion of Perpetual Outrage
> 
> Maybe the feds can pay off the troublemakers with U.S. citizenship or a 100 billion dollars or something.  He can just print more.



"The Religion of Perpetual Outrage," what a perfect slogan for Islam.


----------



## chanel

Never forget Muhammed the teddy bear, may he rest in peace.


----------



## Mini 14

In a related story, legions of suicide kittens begin training in Pakistan.


----------



## fyrenza

Our POTUS can't even _VISIT_ in his feeble attempt to Kiss Their Asses, without them becoming _*enraged*_?!?

I just wEnder how many "I'm sorry"s it'll take to calm them down, besides the MILLIONS OF DOLLARS PER DAY our gov is pouring into their economy.

Cripes.


----------



## USArmyRetired

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRnSnfiUI54[/ame]


----------



## barenakedislam

Mini 14 said:


> In a related story, legions of suicide kittens begin training in Pakistan.



So, I've heard. There were also suicide dogs found on planes. Where is PETA when you need 
them? 






Here's a story about the suicide dogs translated from the French link, Le Figaro: **SIGH** Muslims have finally found a place in their hearts for dogs  Bare Naked Islam's Weblog


----------



## chanel




----------



## Mini 14

barenakedislam said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a related story, legions of suicide kittens begin training in Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I've heard. There were also suicide dogs found on planes. Where is PETA when you need
> them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a story about the suicide dogs translated from the French link, Le Figaro: **SIGH** Muslims have finally found a place in their hearts for dogs  Bare Naked Islam's Weblog
Click to expand...


Oh my God, that picture is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HinduPatriot

If the muslims of India do not like who we invite, then they can leave India.

The dog Khan is a welcome guest in India, and we will accord him the right to be called Khan.


----------



## California Girl

Can I just point out that the Daily Express is not the most notoriously accurate 'newspaper'. It's tabloid journalism at its finest.


----------



## barenakedislam

HinduPatriot said:


> If the muslims of India do not like who we invite, then they can leave India.
> 
> The dog Khan is a welcome guest in India, and we will accord him the right to be called Khan.



Thanks Hindu Patriot. Most people are unaware that Muslims have slaughtered approx. 80 million Hindus over the years.


----------



## barenakedislam

California Girl said:


> Can I just point out that the Daily Express is not the most notoriously accurate 'newspaper'. It's tabloid journalism at its finest.



Just GOOGLE 'Muslims and sniffer dogs in the UK' and you'll find stories from many reliable sources.


----------



## WillowTree

barenakedislam said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a related story, legions of suicide kittens begin training in Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I've heard. There were also suicide dogs found on planes. Where is PETA when you need
> them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a story about the suicide dogs translated from the French link, Le Figaro: **SIGH** Muslims have finally found a place in their hearts for dogs  Bare Naked Islam's Weblog
Click to expand...


well, I just gotta know why you are talking about "suicide dogs" and showing pictures of a kitty. Leave the kitty out of your madness.


----------



## barenakedislam

WillowTree said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a related story, legions of suicide kittens begin training in Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I've heard. There were also suicide dogs found on planes. Where is PETA when you need
> them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a story about the suicide dogs translated from the French link, Le Figaro: **SIGH** Muslims have finally found a place in their hearts for dogs  Bare Naked Islam's Weblog
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, I just gotta know why you are talking about "suicide dogs" and showing pictures of a kitty. Leave the kitty out of your madness.
Click to expand...


I was responding to the post by Mini14 that mentioned suicide kittens.


----------



## chanel

Sorry Willow, but suicide kittens make me ROLFMAO!


----------



## Trajan

since Muslims make up only 15% of the country, I think we can sleep safely. eh?


----------



## Rozman

It should be OK folks.It's already on the President's schedule to apologize for America before he leaves 
EVERY country on this visit.


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## barenakedislam

Trajan said:


> since Muslims make up only 15% of the country, I think we can sleep safely. eh?



NOT AT ALL.  Fast forward this video to 1:20 to see what I mean:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEXWjlgJ83E[/ame]


----------



## barenakedislam

Rozman said:


> It should be OK folks.It's already on the President's schedule to apologize for America before he leaves
> EVERY country on this visit.



I thought he had to do that upon arrival and everyday while he's there. We only get to see the public apologies.


----------



## sangha

Thank god xtians don't get worked up over silly things

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-romper-room/136313-real-christians-going-to-hell-for-yoga.html


----------



## bigrebnc1775

barenakedislam said:


> Muslims in Mumbai are up in arms against a United States military sniffer dog allegedly with name tag of 'Khan' that has landed in the city as part of President Barack Obama security arrangements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah, but who cares? Muslims are enraged by any dogs.
> *
> On Tuesday, the German Shepherd arrived in the Mumbai airport from a Hercules C130 transport plane. The German Shepherd allegedly had a tag around its neck which read 'MWD Khan.' MWD stands for Military Working Dog. Khan is alleged to be the name of the dog.
> 
> *(In the UK, Muslims force police sniffer dogs to wear booties because they find dogs repulsive)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angry Muslims in the city and the state are threatening to protest this 'insult' to the community. The issue became a rage when a tabloid had reported the incident and quoted veteran actor Raza Murad objecting to the dog being named 'Khan.'
> 
> Maharashtra Samajwadi Party leader MLA Abu Asim Azmi also threatened to undertake a protest.
> 
> He said that the US deliberately wants to incite the Muslims through such acts and the party would stage a protest on the issue.
> 
> Prominent Muslim religious heads have expressed anger and dismay on the information of a US dog being named 'Khan.' Maulana Syed Athar Ali said that it is a known fact that Muslims detest pigs and dogs.
> 
> "To name a dog a Muslim name by US security agencies is to deliberately incite the Muslim community. We would be meeting soon and devise a strategy to protest and seek apology from the US," said Maulana Athar Ali.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's security dog named 'Khan': Muslims irked - Rediff.com India News



 They are the happest when they are pissed off . Which makes me happy, it's a win win for everybody.


----------



## chanel

Oh great.  Now we are going to have to pay for Khan to go into the witness protection program.  Maybe we should start giving our bomb sniffing dogs aliases.  Puppy 007?


----------



## WillowTree

chanel said:


> Sorry Willow, but suicide kittens make me ROLFMAO!



You are EVIL.


----------



## chanel




----------



## barenakedislam

chanel said:


> Oh great.  Now we are going to have to pay for Khan to go into the witness protection program.  Maybe we should start giving our bomb sniffing dogs aliases.  Puppy 007?




What I want to know is what did our security forces do with Khan? Did they submit to the Muslims' hysteria and quarantine the infidel dog? I wonder how many people will be killed in riots over this?


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Man what doesn't offend Muslims at this point? I'm pretty damn sick of their daily "Victim" outrages. I just don't care what offends Muslims anymore. I am a dirty Islamyphobe and i approve this message.


----------



## chanel




----------



## barenakedislam

chanel said:


>



I love Muslim rage boy. I wonder if he's from California?


----------



## sangha




----------



## LibocalypseNow

Daily Muslim outrages have become soo lame & boring. Seriously,what doesn't offend Muslims at this point? I just don't give a rat's anymore about Muslim outrage. I'm a proud Islamyphobe and i approve this message.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

barenakedislam said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> since Muslims make up only 15% of the country, I think we can sleep safely. eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT AT ALL.  Fast forward this video to 1:20 to see what I mean:
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEXWjlgJ83E[/ame]
Click to expand...


This excellent video explains a lot about the progression of Islam around the world...

I think we should ban all islamic immigration to the U.S.....since religion is really only one component of the their Islamic way of life....a way of life in direct opposition to our Constitution....

That they massively get upset about a visiting guard dog indicates their unbending fanaticism...this is intolerable in the U.S. way of life...


----------



## barenakedislam

ScreamingEagle said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> since Muslims make up only 15% of the country, I think we can sleep safely. eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT AT ALL.  Fast forward this video to 1:20 to see what I mean:
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEXWjlgJ83E[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This excellent video explains a lot about the progression of Islam around the world...
> 
> I think we should ban all islamic immigration to the U.S.....since religion is really only one component of the their Islamic way of life....a way of life in direct opposition to our Constitution....
> 
> That they massively get upset about a visiting guard dog indicates their unbending fanaticism...this is intolerable in the U.S. way of life...
Click to expand...


SE, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Liberty

wow. Muslims are cry babies. They expect to be taken seriously when they whine about things like this? Hilarious.


----------



## skookerasbil

fuck them............

one day before long, they're all going to get a lesson in what it means to be civilized!!!


----------



## barenakedislam

skookerasbil said:


> fuck them............
> 
> one day before long, they're all going to get a lesson in what it means to be civilized!!!




Love the Gandhi quote. Hindus should know, 80 million of them have been slaughtered by the filthy Muslims.


----------



## xotoxi

Madeline Khan


----------



## Ringel05

xotoxi said:


> Madeline Khan



Sweet mystery of life at last I've found you..........


----------



## Sunni Man

barenakedislam said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> since Muslims make up only 15% of the country, I think we can sleep safely. eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT AT ALL.  Fast forward this video to 1:20 to see what I mean:
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEXWjlgJ83E[/ame]
Click to expand...

I watched the video, but failed to see where it presented any reason for concern.


----------



## barenakedislam

sangha said:


>



Just wanted you to know that I posted 3 photos of beheadings of Americans by Muslims which were much better than yours. Too bad the Mod took them down for being "inappropriate." See that's the problems with forums like this - too many wussies.


----------



## barenakedislam

Sunni Man said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> since Muslims make up only 15% of the country, I think we can sleep safely. eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT AT ALL.  Fast forward this video to 1:20 to see what I mean:
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEXWjlgJ83E[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched the video, but failed to see where it presented any reason for concern.
Click to expand...


Go **** yourself, raghead.


----------



## Sunni Man

You are just jealous of our high fashion clothing.    

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4lbJY4EEek[/ame]


----------



## Marc39

skookerasbil said:


> fuck them............
> 
> one day before long, they're all going to get a lesson in what it means to be civilized!!!



Muslims have been killing each other for 1400 years.   Civilized is not in their vocabulary


----------



## Marc39

Trajan said:


> since Muslims make up only 15% of the country, I think we can sleep safely. eh?



1.5 billion jihadists is nothing to sleep safely over.


----------



## HinduPatriot

barenakedislam said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT AT ALL.  Fast forward this video to 1:20 to see what I mean:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEXWjlgJ83E
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the video, but failed to see where it presented any reason for concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go **** yourself, raghead.
Click to expand...


Just before 5 minutes, this excellent video exposes Turkey for what it is.


----------



## barenakedislam

HinduPatriot said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the video, but failed to see where it presented any reason for concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go **** yourself, raghead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just before 5 minutes, this excellent video exposes Turkey for what it is.
Click to expand...


Turkey is garbage, especially now that they have a fundamentalist government. They can forget about membership in the EU. And they still will not admit to the Armenian Genocide. Of course, neither will our Muslim-in-Chief.


----------



## Sunni Man

Now that they have regained their pride and returned to the religion of their fathers.. 

And elected a more Islamic leaning government.

The Turkish people could care less about E.U. membership and what the West thinks..


----------



## barenakedislam

Sunni Man said:


> Now that they have regained their pride and returned to the religion of their fathers..
> 
> And elected a more Islamic leaning government.
> 
> The Turkish people could care less about E.U. membership and what the West thinks..




Thanks, SM, best news I've heard all day.


----------



## HinduPatriot

The dog Khan should be given the new role of searching mosques for bombs in the USA.

His name should be broadly displayed on his head so the potential terrorists know that Khan is checking them out for weapons of mass destruction.

God bless USA and India in our war on Islamic terrorism.


----------



## barenakedislam

HinduPatriot said:


> The dog Khan should be given the new role of searching mosques for bombs in the USA.
> 
> His name should be broadly displayed on his head so the potential terrorists know that Khan is checking them out for weapons of mass destruction.
> 
> God bless USA and India in our war on Islamic terrorism.



HinduPatriot, weren't you wondering that after Obama danced around the girl's question about his feeling on jihad, somebody didn't get up and ask him what he thought about the 80 million Hindus that were slaughtered by Islamic jihadists?


----------



## Jos

Sunni Man said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> since Muslims make up only 15% of the country, I think we can sleep safely. eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT AT ALL.  Fast forward this video to 1:20 to see what I mean:
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEXWjlgJ83E[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched the video, but failed to see where it presented any reason for concern.
Click to expand...


Look at the homepage of the person who posted that video =BNP


----------



## HinduPatriot

barenakedislam said:


> HinduPatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dog Khan should be given the new role of searching mosques for bombs in the USA.
> 
> His name should be broadly displayed on his head so the potential terrorists know that Khan is checking them out for weapons of mass destruction.
> 
> God bless USA and India in our war on Islamic terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HinduPatriot, weren't you wondering that after Obama danced around the girl's question about his feeling on jihad, somebody didn't get up and ask him what he thought about the 80 million Hindus that were slaughtered by Islamic jihadists?
Click to expand...


Obama should have been more to the point.

But as long as Obama continues to kill loads of Muslim Terrorists, then Obama is our friend.

The USA policy towards India has been excellent under Bush Jnr, Clinton and Obama.

McCain said that one of the few things Repubs and Dems agree on is India.

http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...ocId=CNG.d80e85e984875ba009e2f0b04d8147b0.291

http://blogs.reuters.com/frontrow/2...india-u-s-teaming-up-against-troubling-china/


----------



## Mr. H.

You are implying that we curry their favor?


----------



## islam4ever

Dogs are like rats, vermin.

Stray dogs should generally be killed on sight. 

Working dogs should be euthanised on retirement.

There is little need for dogs.

The fact that Americans love dogs says more about Americans than dogs.


----------



## barenakedislam

islam4ever said:


> Dogs are like rats, vermin.
> 
> Stray dogs should generally be killed on sight.
> 
> Working dogs should be euthanised on retirement.
> 
> There is little need for dogs.
> 
> The fact that Americans love dogs says more about Americans than dogs.



Dogs are wonderful. Muslims are the vermin of the world and should be killed, not dogs.


----------



## barenakedislam

HinduPatriot said:


> barenakedislam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HinduPatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dog Khan should be given the new role of searching mosques for bombs in the USA.
> 
> His name should be broadly displayed on his head so the potential terrorists know that Khan is checking them out for weapons of mass destruction.
> 
> God bless USA and India in our war on Islamic terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HinduPatriot, weren't you wondering that after Obama danced around the girl's question about his feeling on jihad, somebody didn't get up and ask him what he thought about the 80 million Hindus that were slaughtered by Islamic jihadists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama should have been more to the point.
> 
> But as long as Obama continues to kill loads of Muslim Terrorists, then Obama is our friend.
> 
> The USA policy towards India has been excellent under Bush Jnr, Clinton and Obama.
> 
> McCain said that one of the few things Repubs and Dems agree on is India.
> 
> AFP: McCain: Afghan withdrawal would hurt India
> 
> McCain sees India, U.S. teaming up against &#8220;troubling&#8221; China | Analysis & Opinion |
Click to expand...


He's not killing anywhere near enough and he is funding your enemies with billions of dollars.


----------

